# FREE E-book, The Power of Positive Reinforcements



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Free eBook: The Power Of Positive Reinforcements

I thought of you guys first.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks!  I got it and Im going to read it now C:


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Im waiting on the confirmation email and I sent one to my mother as well to help with her puppy. Thanks.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I haven't read it but got it downloaded. Just FYI, the confirmation email went in my spam so check that box if you haven't gotten it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I haven't read it but got it downloaded. Just FYI, the confirmation email went in my spam so check that box if you haven't gotten it.


Thank you for posting it...I downloaded it too, but haven't read it yet either.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you for the link, I will read it during the week.


----------

